# Die richtige Installation meines Gehäuses samt Lüfter



## Jitney (11. August 2014)

Hallo an alle ,

so wie das thema schon verrät wollte ich euch fragen ob mir da jemand hilft das meine Lüfter alle richtig plaziert sind
1. System 
fractal design define r4 window
fx 6300 mit nem mugen 4 (pustet hinten raus)
gtx 780 (asus dcii pustet luft nach oben )
8gb ram
2. vorhandene Lüfter
2x 140 mm Lüfter schon standart verbaut vorne saugt und hinten bläst
1x 140 frei plazierbar oben deckel, unten boden oder vorne als Unterstützung für mehr frischluft

meine frage ist jetzt wo ich meinen 3. Lüfter platziere

würdet ihr evtl mehr Lüfter empfehlen? oder andere? welche zusätzlich kaufen?
ausserdem würde ich gerne das fenster sinnvoll nutzen und ein bisschen led's mit ins spiel bringen (:

vielen Dank schonmal für eure Zeit
Lg Jitney

edit.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. August 2014)

Mach ihn hinten ,oben, ausblasend rein 

Und die Grafikkarte pustet nicht nach unten

MfG


----------



## Jitney (11. August 2014)

was macht die sonst?


----------



## micsterni14 (11. August 2014)

Die "pustet" nach oben.
Oder besser gesagt, verwirbelt nach oben

Und mehr Lüfter machen mMn keinen großen Sinn.

Ist das Gehäuse das "Black Pearl"?


----------



## Jitney (11. August 2014)

neee meine nicht xD (wirklich)
so sieht die aus die Lüfter zeigen nach unten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micsterni14 (11. August 2014)

Ich weiß wie sie aussieht

Okok, deine bläst nach unten.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## the.hai (11. August 2014)

*AW: Die richtige Installation meines Gehäuses samt Lüfter*



Jitney schrieb:


> neee meine nicht xD (wirklich)
> so sieht die aus die Lüfter zeigen nach unten
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja und die graka pustet luft in richtung lüfter--->gpu also bei normalem einbau immer von unten nach oben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten ist immer, von vorne unten einblasend und hinten und oben ausblasend. 2-4 lüfter reichen meistens aus 



man kann natürlich auch 12 verbauen^^ 

aber is unnötig^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jitney (11. August 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> ja und die graka pustet luft in richtung lüfter--->gpu also bei normalem einbau immer von unten nach oben.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=760650"/>
> 
> ...



vielen Dank für deine Hilfe !
werde morge mal den einen Lüfter noch anbringen (:
& evtl. einen anderen besorgen der macht ein komisches fiepen (ist von xigmatek) wenn er ma loslegt


----------



## Jitney (11. August 2014)

und das mit der Grafikkarte ^^ ja wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## the.hai (13. August 2014)

*AW: Die richtige Installation meines Gehäuses samt Lüfter*

generell pusten lüfter "IMMER" in die richtung der streben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier nochmal das "optimum" zwecks airflow:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## micsterni14 (13. August 2014)

Und dann gehts ans Feintuning, wie schnell welche Lüfter laufen um einen optimalen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke, Kühlung und Kühlungskonzept zu finden.

MfG


----------

